# Juma Blue Snake



## m_kola (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi
I recently made some fountain pens from the new Juma material. This time a fountain pen made of Juma Blue Snake.
Kit: RZ-RP89


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 12, 2021)

That is really nice.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks great.


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 12, 2021)

I like it.  How big was the blank you started with to give you all those chips? LOL


----------



## m_kola (Apr 12, 2021)

tomtedesco said:


> I like it.  How big was the blank you started with to give you all those chips? LOL


The size of the pen blank was initially 20x20x150 mm


----------



## sorcerertd (Apr 12, 2021)

That is a pretty pen!

I got some of those kits in the rollerball style when I saw the one you made in African Blackwood (I think that was the wood?).  I wrote up a review of it since it isn't something I've commonly seen around here.  If you care to comment on the fountain pen version, or have anything to add, others might find it useful.  It's over here:  https://www.penturners.org/threads/conservative-review.169820/


----------



## m_kola (Apr 13, 2021)

sorcerertd said:


> That is a pretty pen!


Thank!



sorcerertd said:


> I think that was the wood?


Exactly



sorcerertd said:


> I wrote up a review of it


Great review!


----------

